# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  nhờ a/e tư vấn cái vụ hộp số

## ngocly

mình làm cơ khí đang muốn chế mấy cái khoan hiềm nỗi bí cái hộp số nhờ a/e giúp. y/c dải càng rộng càng tốt có thể kết hợp hộp số với biến tốc càng tốt  momen khỏe để dùng được mũi từ 2 -30mm trên nhiều vật liệu. a/e nào biết chỉ giúp nhé thank.

----------


## Nam CNC

hộp số ??? máy khoan chạy nhiều tốc độ , nên hộp số này giống như xe máy thì hay hơn , có thể sang số , còn động cơ chạy 1 tốc độ ok . Còn đa số hộp số có 1 cấp nên điều tốc thì tốc độ chậm nó yếu à , mà tốc độ chậm ăn sắt mà yếu thì ehehe.


Bạn cứ cho mình biết động cơ , khoan gì ? tốc độ bao nhiêu ? định chế khoan từ hay taro , hộp số mình có vài cái hành tinh nè , nhưng khoan đến 30mm thì cần phải tìm hiều moment xoắn thì em mới tra ra hộp số chịu nỗi không thì mới dám báo.

----------


## Tuấn

Há há con ma hộp số Nam CNC vào rùi  :Smile:  lão này mà bó tay thì bà con chắc bó chiếu roài  :Smile: 

theo em hiểu thì bác chủ định tìm một con hộp số điều tốc nhỏ gọn ạ, vậy chắc không có con nào phù hợp được đâu ạ. 

Loại dư lày chạy chậm yếu xìu :



loại này cũng thế :





con này đỡ hơn, nhưng khoan mũi 30 chắc không chịu được:




còn dùng servo qua hộp số 1:5 thì to lém, em khoan mũi 25 mà qua dây đai giảm tốc đã dùng mô tơ 3 pha 3,5kw roài, dùng xì tép chạy trực tiếp chắc phải kiếm con to như hộp sữa bột may ra chịu được tải :




Túm lại, dải tốc độ quá lớn, tiêu chí DIY ngon bổ rẻ hổng khả thi ợ  :Smile:

----------


## Diyodira

Trời ơi tưởng gì chứ đọc thấy mũi khoang từ 2 tới 30mm thì nghẹn rồi, nuốt không nổi, nuốt được nhưng khối tiền.
Mấy bác cứ tưởng tượng ống kính chụp hình thường 18-50, 50-200 hoặc ghê lắm 18-135, còn 18-hơn 200 thì cả gia tài với lại phức tạp và dài thòong lòong.
Thanks

----------


## Nam CNC

Cái khoan từ của em có 4 cấp chơi từ 2-30mm luôn đó anh .... nhưng giá mới của nó chắc 2000USD quá hehehehe. nhưng giá cũ ưu đãi của anh CULI chỉ có 2 chai , thêm 3 chai coca nữa thì nó vi vu heheheh , Cảm ơn bác CULI và CKD nhiều nhé.

----------


## CKD

> Cái khoan từ của em có 4 cấp chơi từ 2-30mm luôn đó anh .... nhưng giá mới của nó chắc 2000USD quá hehehehe. nhưng giá cũ ưu đãi của anh CULI chỉ có 2 chai , thêm 3 chai coca nữa thì nó vi vu heheheh , Cảm ơn bác CULI và CKD nhiều nhé.


Ơn nghĩa gì đại ca... anh em mừ.......................................... ưu tiên cho em mượn sử dụng khi cần là được roài  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

> mình làm cơ khí đang muốn chế mấy cái khoan hiềm nỗi bí cái hộp số nhờ a/e giúp. y/c dải càng rộng càng tốt có thể kết hợp hộp số với biến tốc càng tốt  momen khỏe để dùng được mũi từ 2 -30mm trên nhiều vật liệu. a/e nào biết chỉ giúp nhé thank.


Vụ bác chủ tốt nhất nên truyền bằng đai với nhiều cấp tốc độ là tiện hơn cả. Mà cái này thì máy khoan có sẵn roài.. lùng mua một cái về mà dùng. Dùng hộp số thì phức tạp.. muốn có nhiều cấp tốc độ thì quá đắt.

----------


## Diyodira

> Cái khoan từ của em có 4 cấp chơi từ 2-30mm luôn đó anh .... nhưng giá mới của nó chắc 2000USD quá hehehehe. nhưng giá cũ ưu đãi của anh CULI chỉ có 2 chai , thêm 3 chai coca nữa thì nó vi vu heheheh , Cảm ơn bác CULI và CKD nhiều nhé.


chủ yếu là khoang ngon không thôi, chứ ăn trên 20mm là chua rồi, kết cấu máy phải khác.
Trường hợp của chủ thớt thì chơi Servo 1kw,  qua 1 hộp số 2 cấp (high-low) nữa thì vi vu nhỉ.

----------


## Nam CNC

Ngon chứ anh , phần đế từ và cần gạt Korea , phần chính con khoan là Germany , quay 2 chiều , chỉnh tốc độ , 4 cấp hộp số , lực hút của đế từ tầm 400kg , vậy ngon không anh hehehehe.... Dù 2nd chứ thời gian xài máy ghi trên đó mới đúng 1 tháng , mới leng keng , con này chơi taro là hơi ngon luôn anh , nó quay 2 chiều mà, mang máng nó 2000W , con servo 1Kw ăn thua gì anh... nó chỉ ngon khi tốc độ chậm giữ được moment , chứ quay hết tốc 3000rpm thì nó cũng như con không đồng bộ 3 pha khi đạt 3000rpm thôi... do đó cách chơi tới 30mm thì chỉ có cách tìm hộp số nhiều cấp thì mới linh động , chứ 60rpm cho 30mm chứ với tốc độ này 2mm thì chuối thiệt.

----------


## Diyodira

> Ngon chứ anh , phần đế từ và cần gạt Korea , phần chính con khoan là Germany , quay 2 chiều , chỉnh tốc độ , 4 cấp hộp số , lực hút của đế từ tầm 400kg , vậy ngon không anh hehehehe.... Dù 2nd chứ thời gian xài máy ghi trên đó mới đúng 1 tháng , mới leng keng , con này chơi taro là hơi ngon luôn anh , nó quay 2 chiều mà.


Đặt gạch luôn nha bác, t2 đầu tuần về qua hốt

----------


## Nam CNC

ai bán đâu mà qua hốt vậy cha.... đang cho chú Advip thuê dài hạn , chắc tiền thuê 1 thùng Ken cho anh em nhậu đầu năm quá hehehe.

----------


## Tuanlm

Góp gió với bạn. MÌnh chơi cái máy khoan bàn 3 cấp tốc độ, động cơ 3 phases 1.5kW+ Biến tần Vfs11 cùng một vài cài đặt đặc biệt. MÌnh chơi tốt hầu hết các yêu cầu về đường kính khoan =<32mm/ độ dày 12mm ( lớn hơn chưa thử). Mở thêm tính năng tapping vô cùng ấn tượng.  :Smile:

----------


## ahdvip

> ai bán đâu mà qua hốt vậy cha.... đang cho chú Advip thuê dài hạn , chắc tiền thuê 1 thùng Ken cho anh em nhậu đầu năm quá hehehe.


Mốt em vào, mang thùng ken qua nhà hay để lúc đi nhsạu đây anh. ^^

----------


## ngocly

> hộp số ??? máy khoan chạy nhiều tốc độ , nên hộp số này giống như xe máy thì hay hơn , có thể sang số , còn động cơ chạy 1 tốc độ ok . Còn đa số hộp số có 1 cấp nên điều tốc thì tốc độ chậm nó yếu à , mà tốc độ chậm ăn sắt mà yếu thì ehehe.
> 
> 
> Bạn cứ cho mình biết động cơ , khoan gì ? tốc độ bao nhiêu ? định chế khoan từ hay taro , hộp số mình có vài cái hành tinh nè , nhưng khoan đến 30mm thì cần phải tìm hiều moment xoắn thì em mới tra ra hộp số chịu nỗi không thì mới dám báo.


 đc từ 2.5-3.5 1800v/p khoan kể cả thép cứng mình làm cơ khí sửa chữa mà có khi thép tôi rồi cũng phải nhai .tốc tối thiểu là khoảng 10v/p tối đa= hoặc lớn hơn đc cũng ok càng nhiều số càng tốt.

----------

